# Food (S&C ZP, Primal, raw) poo too Karen Tracey Stella etc thought



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok on a norm BG & Sonny get the following:

Am- 1 brick each Turkey Primal or Beef S&C
PM- true raw

Yesterday I got home late still fighting cold and took the easy way out for their dinner. I gave them ZP venison.

On a norm their poo is small little marbles today after the ZP it was 3-4" logs with a slight smell.

Could it be S&C and Primal are closer to true raw and more digestible? 

Thoughts on my science project lol?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a thought, and it is very similar to yours. Lulu ate only ZP am & pm for several months, & while her poos did cut down to 1-2 a day, they were certainly not the tootsie rolls every one talked about nor were they odorless by far. The last few months she has been on ZP am & Sojos (dehydrated raw) pm with same poos. For the last 3 weeks she has been on Natures Variety frozen raw bites. Her poos is now tiny, odorless, & every 1-2 days--sometimes once a day. My point, I think The NV frozen raw is closer to homemade than ZP & Sojos. I can't speak for S & C I have never fed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Do S&C and Primal have more bone content? Could be the difference.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You all are making my head spin. Lol Krystal, that's good to know about the bone content cause I'm constantly wondering if Midgie's getting enough bone in her diet since I don't feed bone. She only gets it in her S&C.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Krystal is on to something!

ZP- 3% BONE
PRIMAL- 10% BONE
S&C- can't find % everything says high bone content


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> Krystal is on to something!
> 
> ZP- 3% BONE
> PRIMAL- 10% BONE
> S&C- can't find % everything says high bone content


Yea, but is that good or bad. I feed the stuff every day for one of the meals.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> I have a thought, and it is very similar to yours. Lulu ate only ZP am & pm for several months, & while her poos did cut down to 1-2 a day, they were certainly not the tootsie rolls every one talked about nor were they odorless by far. The last few months she has been on ZP am & Sojos (dehydrated raw) pm with same poos. For the last 3 weeks she has been on Natures Variety frozen raw bites. Her poos is now tiny, odorless, & every 1-2 days--sometimes once a day. My point, I think The NV frozen raw is closer to homemade than ZP & Sojos. I can't speak for S & C I have never fed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


BG &Sonny have not had ZP until last night since I started raw months ago. They still get S&C or Primal daily so the difference has to be the ZP with the poo. It might not have been Sojo


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Yea, but is that good or bad. I feed the stuff every day for one of the meals.


Same here it seems it is more digestible since smaller poo but waiting to see what others think


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Huly said:


> BG &Sonny have not had ZP until last night since I started raw months ago. They still get S&C or Primal daily so the difference has to be the ZP with the poo. It might not have been Sojo


I'm going to agree with you that it might not be the Sojos for 2 reasons: 1. The poo didn't change with the addition of the Sojos. 2. There were plenty of times I didn't rehydrate the Sojos early enough, so I just fed ZP. My thinking being if she wasn't getting ZP only but getting the Sojos a good bit that was good enough. I'm going to check the bone content of Sojos and NV.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is a great thread. I went to the website and checked that food out and one main thing I notice it said was 1 (1 oz) patty is equivalent to 3 oz raw meat. I think I'm overfeeding. If she's only supposed to be getting 3 oz a day of raw, then she's getting more like 6. Now I got to go back and check everything. Thanks guys. Lol 
And you're both right about the sticky log type poos. I do think it's the ZP.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> This is a great thread. I went to the website and checked that food out and one main thing I notice it said was 1 (1 oz) patty is equivalent to 3 oz raw meat. I think I'm overfeeding. If she's only supposed to be getting 3 oz a day of raw, then she's getting more like 6. Now I got to go back and check everything. Thanks guys. Lol
> And you're both right about the sticky log type poos. I do think it's the ZP.


One thing Kim told me is to don't always go by the label. If she is a healthy weight keep feeding what you do now as some pups burn food quicker than others. If they look thin add more look chunky cut back.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Krystal is on to something!
> 
> ZP- 3% BONE
> PRIMAL- 10% BONE
> S&C- can't find % everything says high bone content


Makes sense that a food with less bone content would equal bigger poops. Think that's why raw feeders sometimes try to give organ and bone in the same day, to level out the poop. Hopefully someone else will weigh in!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Makes sense that a food with less bone content would equal bigger poops. Think that's why raw feeders sometimes try to give organ and bone in the same day, to level out the poop. Hopefully someone else will weigh in!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bigger stickier and smellier.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Huly said:


> Krystal is on to something!
> 
> ZP- 3% BONE
> PRIMAL- 10% BONE
> S&C- can't find % everything says high bone content





woodard2009 said:


> Yea, but is that good or bad. I feed the stuff every day for one of the meals.


I agree with Lisa. Is this good or bad or does it matter? More bone/less bone? Which should you go for?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I agree with Lisa. Is this good or bad or does it matter? More bone/less bone? Which should you go for?


I could be wrong but I think the aim is 10% bone? And you can adjust to suit your dogs needs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, I am not able to be of help here. I have never fed actual raw nor frozen raw. I have only ever fed ZP and S&C premades. I will tell you that stools on either of those are the same here.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, I am not able to be of help here. I have never fed actual raw nor frozen raw. I have only ever fed ZP and S&C premades. I will tell you that stools on either of those are the same here.


The S&C and Primal are the premade freeze dried that I feed.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Now you are making me go look at Primal!

I just opened a box on my porch that contained bags of ZP, S&C and 2 bottles of Nature's Miracle!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Now you are making me go look at Primal!
> 
> I just opened a box on my porch that contained bags of ZP, S&C and 2 bottles of Nature's Miracle!


Lol lol

My two love the Primal! It is like crack in this house over ZP and S&C. Thanks for your input here I know you have some a lot of research with freeze dried


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm curious. Is it a concern that the proteins in the food your feeding are GMO free or that the food is GMO free?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm curious. Is it a concern that the proteins in the food your feeding are GMO free or that the food is GMO free?


I prefer GMO FREE

Here is an interesting article on it

Nature's Logic 100% Natural Pet Foods: Genetically Modified Ingredients: How to Know if Your Pet Food GMO-Free


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Does primal make a freeze dried?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Does primal make a freeze dried?


Primal is premade raw or freeze dried.

Wholesome Raw Frozen Foods for Dogs and Cats

And poo is back to hard nuggets this AM.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just ordered the Primal Duck. I've tried to order Duck from other brands but the ingrediants usually have Turkey and/or chicken mixed in. I liked that this product sells just the specific ingrediant listed on the bag. Not sure about the salmon oil in this product, but everything else sounds good.

Anyone else have good results with the Primal Duck? Do you prefer Primal over ZP or other brands?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> I just ordered the Primal Duck. I've tried to order Duck from other brands but the ingrediants usually have Turkey and/or chicken mixed in. I liked that this product sells just the specific ingrediant listed on the bag. Not sure about the salmon oil in this product, but everything else sounds good.
> 
> Anyone else have good results with the Primal Duck? Do you prefer Primal over ZP or other brands?


I use the Feline version of Turkey as it does not have Sardines. Not really any difference inanyalysis except no sardine so Huly and the chis can eat and no need to buy two bags.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Salmon oil is good for skin etc. Huly can't have it and BG hates anything fish lol


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I havent been around in a long time due to alot going on in my life health wise and so forth but as for the patties if its freeze dried i only feed half a pattie as a whole always seems to much i have used Primal and Nutrisca freeze dried raw with excellent results poos nice and small no smell no sticky nothing but have stayed away from ZP it just dont work for muffin smell poo and bigger turds softish and she didnt care to touch it after awhile but loves her freeze dried raw as a filler durring the inbetween 2 meals a day, makes for AWSOME non smelly poo YIPPY!! Deffinately if theres more bone content that will help with the poo problem for sure. But must consider other ingrediants as well..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Come on guyyyysssss!!! *chants* primal primal primal* Tracy u poopybutt haven't u seen my threads, gosh! :lol: my furballs love the beef, lamb, duck...cant wait to try other ones ^.^ Dexter lives primal so much that when he's done with his 2 bricks fast he eyes kcs rofl! He tends to eat around 2 and half now! He can't get enough of this stuff. Yay for no more lmao log poos Christie hahaha :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> Come on guyyyysssss!!! *chants* primal primal primal* Tracy u poopybutt haven't u seen my threads, gosh! :lol: my furballs love the beef, lamb, duck...cant wait to try other ones ^.^ Dexter lives primal so much that when he's done with his 2 bricks fast he eyes kcs rofl! He tends to eat around 2 and half now! He can't get enough of this stuff. Yay for no more lmao log poos Christie hahaha :lol:


I've been meaning to tell you that I am THRILLED that your pups love Primal so much!  That's so great and they are looking so healthy.  Haven't been around here too much lately but I will try and do better. :coolwink:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Christie, I just got back from the pet store that started selling stella & chewy's and we bought a bag of the frozen duck duck goose. I'm going to buy the primal next time I'm in Vancouver. So excited!


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Come on guyyyysssss!!! *chants* primal primal primal* Tracy u poopybutt haven't u seen my threads, gosh! :lol: my furballs love the beef, lamb, duck...cant wait to try other ones ^.^ Dexter lives primal so much that when he's done with his 2 bricks fast he eyes kcs rofl! He tends to eat around 2 and half now! He can't get enough of this stuff. Yay for no more lmao log poos Christie hahaha :lol:




Ummmmm Ooooops have not been around for awhile sorry will looky for your threads Hehehehehe.. I first used Primal Freeze dried raw back when Muffin was dinky and will still use it to this day but have mostly used Nutrisca freeze dried raw was bigger patties per say and was able to break them up into sections they lasted longer that way. HA!! Had the lamb primal several times guess i could try the duck on her for some reason shes not to fond of duck dont know why. Beef has always been her favs when it came to freeze dried raw.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So many primal addicts lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg we should start a club! LMAO!!! primal anonymous! ^_^

thanks tracy and tracey hahaha!!! yes i am THRILLED too!!! and tracey i hope u find the posts!!! hehehe! i just love takin pics of them eatin this stuff


----------

